# Aspire Gusto mini



## umzungu (19/9/17)

I don’t vape for clouds, I don’t vape for flavour, if you do stop now.

I vape to stay off cigarettes. Period.

I have played with almost every type of vape setup – from squonking to mechs to high-end. And you know what? I miss the cigarettes and will still sneak an occasional one – especially first thing in the morning.

…until now…

Enter the gusto mini. It doesn’t blow big clouds. The flavours are great but don’t compare to the hadaly. But I have not touched or wanted a stinkie since I found it. A decent MTL with good flavour in a tiny package.

Yes – for me it’s a game changer – yes it takes all the fun out of vaping – but oh my does it satisfy the craving. And it does it in the same way as a cigarette. Goodbye chain-vaping. Goodbye sticky hands. Goodbye a bag full of batteries and juice bottles and hello to the reason I turned to vaping in the first place.

Got the twisp cue and it is nowhere close.

Thank you Vape Republic @Akeel for bringing these in!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz (19/9/17)

So glad to see the same experiences with devices by others, long live the gusto! Winner! Epic story man and hope it stays this way

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape Republic (19/9/17)

umzungu said:


> I don’t vape for clouds, I don’t vape for flavour, if you do stop now.
> 
> I vape to stay off cigarettes. Period.
> 
> ...



Stories like this is what makes me love what we are doing!

Thank You @umzungu for Your heart warming story. We hope to change many more lives.. 

You are right......this IS a Game changer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (19/9/17)

Devices like these remind me why I started vaping, take away building and mixing and all the expensive toys and at it's heart there's this, its saving our lungs and it's enjoyable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vape Republic (20/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Devices like these remind me why I started vaping, take away building and mixing and all the expensive toys and at it's heart there's this, its saving our lungs and it's enjoyable



Absolutely true!


----------



## r0ckf1re (20/9/17)

How much are the pods and how long to they last @umzungu

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## umzungu (20/9/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> How much are the pods and how long to they last @umzungu
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Pods are around R120. They last me about a week but I vape during the day with a tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (20/9/17)

umzungu said:


> Pods are around R120. They last me about a week but I vape during the day with a tank.


Thanks bud. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (25/9/17)

I have really been enjoying this device. Perhaps a bit too much. Hardly touched the other setups yesterday. However, I've finished 2 pods over this weekend! 

So just a heads up, using as your main device can get expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (25/9/17)

ShamZ said:


> I have really been enjoying this device. Perhaps a bit too much. Hardly touched the other setups yesterday. However, I've finished 2 pods over this weekend!
> 
> So just a heads up, using as your main device can get expensive.


Hahahaha yoh how’s does your body deal with so much nic!!! I use it relatively often and my pods last at least a week... heads up if u looking to get new pods, key lime is on its way into the shops with neon green slushie, they are both amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (25/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Hahahaha yoh how’s does your body deal with so much nic!!! I use it relatively often and my pods last at least a week... heads up if u looking to get new pods, key lime is on its way into the shops with neon green slushie, they are both amazing


I have a real problem doing anything in moderation unfortunately

The nic is just so smooth!
Although, I did get short of breath on a few occasions and slightly light headed after a few "first thing in the morning" pulls

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/9/17)

ShamZ said:


> I have really been enjoying this device. Perhaps a bit too much. Hardly touched the other setups yesterday. However, I've finished 2 pods over this weekend!



I managed to get 3 days from one pod
I did use other devices during the evening though. But the gusto was the main driver.
Its such a brilliant device. I havent had such a satisfying vape in ages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (25/9/17)

I totally agree with you, as well as your point on the other thread with us buying in bulk

I got 2 days with the honey roasted and 1 day with water melon chill.

I will just change my vaping habit a bit and save this device for specific times and moments, because I unequivocally believe this delivers THE BEST HIT available at the moment. Well done @Vape Republic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/9/17)

ShamZ said:


> I totally agree with you, as well as your point on the other thread with us buying in bulk



Yip i will much rather buy a 3 pack or even a 5 pack then buying 2 pods a time especialy if i know im gonna save some cash buying packs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (25/9/17)

@Clouds4Days it seems like you going to have to change your profile to ‘for the love of nic’ or ‘for the love of smooth throat hits’ haha, but this small device produces a decent amount of cloud imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape Republic (25/9/17)

Thank You so much @ShamZ for Your kind words. 

It is our Pleasure



ShamZ said:


> I totally agree with you, as well as your point on the other thread with us buying in bulk
> 
> I got 2 days with the honey roasted and 1 day with water melon chill.
> 
> I will just change my vaping habit a bit and save this device for specific times and moments, because I unequivocally believe this delivers THE BEST HIT available at the moment. Well done @Vape Republic!


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/9/17)

Jengz said:


> @Clouds4Days it seems like you going to have to change your profile to ‘for the love of nic’ or ‘for the love of smooth throat hits’ haha, but this small device produces a decent amount of cloud imo



Nic4Days 
But really its one of the best devices i have purchased in a long time.

Aspire and Element have removed all the fancy Shmancy features all the new mods have and have created a product that is simple and does what a vape was intended for and does it well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I managed to get 3 days from one pod
> I did use other devices during the evening though. But the gusto was the main driver.
> Its such a brilliant device. I havent had such a satisfying vape in ages.



@Clouds4Days , i see you are selling your Gusto
But I thought you said it was such an amazing vape
What is going on?
Am curious

Did your impression of it change after a while?


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Clouds4Days , i see you are selling your Gusto
> But I thought you said it was such an amazing vape
> What is going on?
> Am curious
> ...



It is still a awesome device and has been my daily driver since i got it 2 weeks back.

So when i started using the Gusto i would take a few puffs every now and then but as the days have gone past my body is getting used to the high nic and im vaping on it more frequently and basically going through 1 pod every 1 and a half days.

Went through 4 pods in 7 days costing me R440 this week.
So for a month its gonna cost me R1760 to run the Gusto.
That's alot when you used to juice costing around R500 a month (i diy my juice) .

So i have decided to rather let this little Gem go.
Hopefully more affordable pods will come out soon then i will get another Gusto if my current one sells.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Fair enough @Clouds4Days 
I still would like to try the Gusto on a longer term basis and see what these nic salts are all about.


----------



## Andre (9/10/17)

Like @Silver, I like my throat hit. My DIY juices at 12 mg delivers that for me. The Gusto Mini not at all, but I can certainly feel the nic satisfaction. HRH tried the Gusto Mini and gagged terribly. She vapes at 6 mg. I even had her try again a day or two later - same result. So, not for all.

A loose MTL vape. Probably good enough for a restricted lung hit.

Great battery life for a 900 mAh battery. Small and cute. Easy and trouble free. No leaking.

Flavour is muted, but acceptable. I tried the Element Pink Lemonade in pod against bottle (normal nic) format, the latter in a BB. An awesome juice in bottle format. An acceptable juice in Gusto Mini pod format.

All in all a great option if you are serious in giving up the stinkies, but the pods are rather expensive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Andre said:


> Like @Silver, I like my throat hit. My DIY juices at 12 mg delivers that for me. The Gusto Mini not at all, but I can certainly feel the nic satisfaction. HRH tried the Gusto Mini and gagged terribly. She vapes at 6 mg. I even had her try again a day or two later - same result. So, not for all.
> 
> A loose MTL vape. Probably good enough for a restricted lung hit.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Andre - your comments are valuable and informative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (9/10/17)

I purchased the gusto at vapecon. Never vaped over 3mg juice prior to this. I did however still smoke stinkies up until vapecon. The throat hit for me on the gusto was surprisingly pleasant as I expected something very harsh and vicious which I’m not a huge fan of.

I’ve since never touched a stinky and life is good. The throat hit of the gusto has mellowed down as I think I’ve become a custom to the feel of it but the satisfaction is still there like day 1. I do not use it as my primary device due to cost and also I don’t feel the need to vape it that often.

A pod lasts me 7-9 days more or less, sometimes even longer and I go through 8-10mls of normal nic juice daily. 

It doesn’t everything I need it to do, it’s practical, so simple and easy and the form factor is amazing.

Agree with @Andre that the taste doesn’t come close to elements normal nic juice, I vape this stuff regularly and am a fan of most of their flavours including their new tonix range stocked at vapers corner.

Overall it helped me quit the baddest habit so it’s my favourite mod for that reason alone, but for me it’s more about the nic salts juice than device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/6/18)

I bought an Aspire Gusto Mini and have a pod with NS20 nic salts in it. I absolutely hate nicotine salts.

A few questions:

1. Given that I use a TWISP Cue for my cigarette craving satisfaction, can I use TWISP e-liquids?
2. If not, what nicotine strength is ideal (in your opinion)?
3. Would you recommend specific brand of e-liquid?


----------



## Ruwaid (21/6/18)

Yes @ace_d_house_cat you can use twisp juices in it. I refilled those pods once with Twisp tobacco #1 juice 8mg (50/50 ratio) and it wicked very well but FOR ME...the throat hit was not good at all...slightly dead.
So as you vape 3mg mainly...start with a twisp juice 8mg (all their 8mg are 50/50 ratio) and see how YOU like the kick. If I had to use it again with freebase nic...I would go with 12mg at least as its a very low wattage device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Yes @ace_d_house_cat you can use twisp juices in it. I refilled those pods once with Twisp tobacco #1 juice 8mg (50/50 ratio) and it wicked very well but FOR ME...the throat hit was not good at all...slightly dead.
> So as you vape 3mg mainly...start with a twisp juice 8mg (all their 8mg are 50/50 ratio) and see how YOU like the kick. If I had to use it again with freebase nic...I would go with 12mg at least as its a very low wattage device.



Awesome, thanks bru!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

